# Texas Cedar Mantel



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just started working on this today. I started by cutting the log in half and then figured out that the log was not strait. I had to cut more off than I wanted to make it strait. They really look good finished. I got four more logs all around 35+ diamenter so more to come. If you know anyone looking for finished cedar mantels PM me!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

How did you make the initial cut....with a chainsaw and a guide bar?

I want to do the same thing but thought I'd have to take it to a private mill first for the initial cut.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I used a Chainsaw for this smaller one. It was kinda tough and I wasnt able to get it strait like I wanted it. I have some that are alot bigger 30"+ in diamenter that I am sending to a private mill. If you do cut it with chainsaw strip all bark and then you can chalk a straight line. Also have a buddy to help you.


----------

